# Should I get a dog?



## Autoquest

Don't laugh... but we have both been quite taken by my sister in law's two dogs - chihuahuas no less 8) 8) We have thought long and hard for a few years now about getting a pet dog and now we have been offered a pup from her imminent brood. We are both all for it but I have some smallish concerns about travelling abroad in our motorhome. Can I ask all you pet lovers who have done it all many times for advice?

What is a pet passport? and will I need one
Is it much hassle to come and go with your dog/pet?
Is September to soon to travel abroad for a 4/5 month old pup?
Where do I start?

Thanks all. :?


----------



## tombo5609

Just a small bit of advice.

We had a dog that travelled everywhere with us and was no trouble at all. As soon as we set off he would just find his favourite place and did not stir until we slowed down or stopped.

He lived for 16yrs and left a hole in our life when he passed away, that much so that we did intend getting another to take his place.

I am glad now that we didnt as the restrictions that they put on you are enormous and you have to consider this for the next perhaps 16yrs. It is easy to fall for this little bundle of fur but there is a large commitment.

I am not sure how old you are but when we retired our lifestyle changed and if we had gone ahead and bought another dog he would have had to spend half his time in kennels and that is not a choice I would make. 

If you are determined to go ahead and are aware of the problems then go ahead as they certainly are the best thing for getting up in the morning and bring a lot of pleasure into your life. Good luck.

Tom.


----------



## inkey-2008

No No NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO do not get a dog. 

Andy


----------



## Zebedee

You won't be able to take a 4/5 month old pup anyway, as the rabies jabs have to be given a clear 6 months (I think) before it can travel.

We leave ours at home in a small local kennel. She loves it, and is obviously not at all stressed out by the experience. 

Dog ownership is a two edged sword. It can be a very rewarding experience but at the same time it entails a considerable and long-term responsibility.

Don't dive in just 'cos the water looks warm!! 8O 

Dave  


P.S. I'm almost tempted to suggest that if you still need to ask after years of pondering, perhaps you shouldn't get one???


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Dogs (and we have had severall) can be a real tie.

But they are an XL way to enjoy the outside world and meet loads of interesting dogs and their owners.

We do not have one at present (sadly) but if you are in any doubt I would suggest you do not have one.


----------



## Rapide561

*Dogs*

Hi

I took my dog overseas and he was great company. He is the passport timescale as I see it.

Day 1 - see vet, have general check up, microchip and one shot of rabies vaccine.

Day 15 - see vet, dog is scanned to make sure the chip has worked ok, and shot 2 of the vaccine added.

30 days later - blood test - sent away to check the antibody has worked

A few days later - if the blood test is ok, passport issued. If the blood test shows not enough antibodies, repeat the vaccine process.

You now have a passport and can leave the UK, but cannot return for 180 days after the date of the blood test. (You can in theory leave the UK without a pet passport....but need it to return.)

It can be restrictive with a dog - for example - you are parked at Lake Garda on a warm day and want to go to Venice. You can't leave the dog in the van as he will cook to death so have to take him on a packed train and so on.

I have Jenny now and although she does not have a passport, I much prefer having a dog than not.

On arrival at a campsite, make sure you know where the nearest vet is. Sorry to sound doom and gloom, but i could be important.

Russell


----------



## lins

we have had our dog a springer for 10 years and he goes on all our trips.When we had a caravan he came to france on his passport,but as said before its about timing to make sure that the dog is covered.No probs abroad found a good vet for return trip.if you start young you should have on trouble,and we have never been tied by taking him.We recently got a puppy jack russelx staffy.Shes taken to it. like a duck to water.We would,t be without them.lin.


----------



## zulurita

Zebedee said:


> You won't be able to take a 4/5 month old pup anyway, as the rabies jabs have to be given a clear 6 months (I think) before it can travel.
> 
> We leave ours at home in a small local kennel. She loves it, and is obviously not at all stressed out by the experience.
> 
> Dog ownership is a two edged sword. It can be a very rewarding experience but at the same time it entails a considerable and long-term responsibility.
> 
> Don't dive in just 'cos the water looks warm!! 8O
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. I'm almost tempted to suggest that if you still need to ask after years of pondering, perhaps you shouldn't get one???


The rabies jabs DO NOT need to be give 6 months before travel!!

HOWEVER it must be 6 months before re-entry to the UK.

If you time it right the microchip, rabies vaccination, blood test and then wait a month for the result. If the dog has immunity THEN the dog can travel abroad.

The vet can do the pets passport if he knows by the time you return to the UK the 6 months will have elapsed. So a month after blood test showing immunity you can go abroad if you plan to be away for a long time.

Also bear in mind you cannot start the pets passport, ( you can do the microchip) the rabies vaccination until the pet is a certain age, I think it is 3 months but the DEFRA web site will tell you.

We find travelling with our dog just fine and she HAS NOT been in kennels since the pets passport scheme came into being.


----------



## Zebedee

That's all very fine Rita, and thanks for clarifying where I admitted I was unsure, but . . . 

. . . what if you have an accident or fall ill immediately upon arriving in France, and are forced to return home? Presumably the pup has to be left in quarantine kennels until the 180 days have elapsed! 8O 

Dave


----------



## zulurita

Yes your right there is an issue if that happens.


----------



## Barts

We have two workers cocker spaniels we just would not be without them,they travel with us everywhere. yes they are a tie but the pleasure they give you is well worth it . We travel to Europe twice a year,found a lovely campsite "la chaumiere "near St Omer,they book the appointment at the Vets for you . The Vet is really good and extremely thorough. 

Kind Regards

Barts


----------



## daddysgirl

I guess what this comes down to is if you really, really, really want a dog, then it is do-able, (rather like children) but if you can manage without one, then life is easier.

If you do decide to have one, choose one which fits your lifestyle and temperament, but don't be selfish in your decision, have a do because you can give one a great life and fulfil its needs; not just to fulfil your own needs.

Many people have dogs which enrich their lives and in return are given the care and attention they deserve, but sadly far to many dogs become a burden and get left alone for periods and not excercised regularly.

I had a dog which was the love of my life, we were best mates, and she went everywhere with me, sadly she died suddenly following a cancer op at age only 8, I was devastated, and still miss her now 16 years on. 

We've never had another dog, but will get one when we retire.

(sorry, - bit soap-boxy, but something I feel passionate about  )


----------



## Jented

*Should i get a dog*

Hello.
We have been without a dog twice,the first time 2 years,the second time about a year,since we married in 63. It is true as posted,your life will not be your own for possibly 14/16 years.
The joy and happiness,plus the walkies,where in towns our countryside you will see things missed by just passing through. Meeting people and chatting away with dog lovers who are complete strangers.
The downside,walkies in rain,snow and gales,muddy paws,wet stinky muddy fur,the house takes on the look of a builders yard,and your hoover picks up enough fur to knit another dog,your car has nose marks inside on the rear windows where they watch,giving you the 'dead eye' if you DARE to not take them shopping. One of you goes into a shop,one has to wait outside,across the channel,often you can both shop with the dog.
Dogs are accepted much better over there,Sassy our border collie has been on the boats at Lake Konegsee,and even had her own ticket. To say its not easy depends,there are times i could wish Sassy further,but when she gives you that brown eyed look, we have even forgiven her eating our tea,supper,dinner etc,it sure beats dieting.
Be lucky,whatever you decide.
Jented.


----------



## Autoquest

Thanks for all the replies... Together they summarize nicely the pro's and cons that we have pondered over the years - Whilst it would be lovely to have a little dog we realise that's its all or nothing and whilst we would give it our all I'm not sure we actually want to at this moment in time. So, sadly, I shall defer for a few years and then see where we are. Thank to you all again.


----------



## GEMMY

Jented, 'over there' couldn't agree more. Last year whilst at Rudesheim we took the ski chair lift, Zak, my schnauzer was laid on my lap, no problem. Try attempting that over here, elf n safety would have been all over me like a rash. :wink: 

tony


----------



## daddysgirl

Well done on making a wise and well thought out decision.

I stay away from temptation, because I know my resolve and good sense would disappear if I visied a rescue centre or similar...

Jented, loved your post, made me laugh out loud, we too had a border collie, she was a real star, but I can relate to all you say about the mucky fur, Folly was a real mudlark, I worked with horses when I first had her, and she loved 'helping' -- she needed a bath everynight before going home, yet still gave off an aroma of mud and worse..... the walls up to waggy tail height were always muddy, and higher if she managed to shake herself before I could get the towel over!!! 

Months after we lost her I could be reduced to tears by finding her hairs trapped in radiators, under mats etc.....

I never resented the cleaning, or the 5am starts to take her for walks before work etc, but now we are free to do things we didn't do when we had her.


----------



## tel999

we have 2 German shepherds who are 9 years old and come with us every year for 3 / 4 months to Spain, they are great company and it has never been a problem going to or from France, we travel on the Euro tunnel. you just have to make sure your passport is up to date. but we dont do a lot of sight seeing so the dogs are very rarely left in the RV without us.


----------



## Zebedee

Autoquest said:


> So, sadly, I shall defer for a few years and then see where we are. Thank to you all again.


Hi Auto

If you do decide to change your mind, training is everything . . . and it takes a lot of time, patience and dedication. Once achieved however, it makes both yours and the dog's life so much easier and happeir.

We were not going to have another when our old girl died, but we soon weakened and got Gracie. Fortunately I enjoy dog training, and so have all our dogs, since I always make it a game with rewards to follow success.

Grace was trained to her cage from day one, and is properly socialised so it is (almost!) a pleasure to take her anywhere. I have to include the "almost" because her tongue has never grown properly so she has trouble feeding and even has difficulty swallowing saliva at other times. (The vets can't do anything, before someone asks!  )

This gets worse when she meets people and gets excited, as she is such a friendly dog, but of course we have to hold her back as not many people want to be dribbled on by a bouncy little terrier!

We would not be without her of course, but she is difficult with her "gobby" problem, and we took quite a while to discover what she could eat without spreading most of it over the kitchen floor. (Food falls out of her mouth and she has difficulty picking it up off a smooth floor.)

I'm boring you with this tail ( :lol: ) of woe just to illustrate what a great and unexpected commitment one sometimes has to make for a dog, but it can be overcome and the pleasure they bring is worth it . . . assuming you are the right person.

Don't necessarily be put off forever, but do realise that it is rarely as easy as it looks to have a well trained, impeccably behaved dog that you can take anywhere without a problem . . . even if it isn't "disabled" like Grace!!

You could always look after a friend's dog while they go on holiday. It ain't the same, but it would give you an idea! :wink:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Also bear in mind future legislation:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1254356/Now-Government-want-competence-test-dog-owner.html

tony


----------



## Spacerunner

Having a dog is the best excuse ever to go for a stroll and having a good poke around any new locality you may find yourself in. People seem to accept you more easily when they see you walking a dog, whereas a stranger on their own can cause suspicion (maybe).

There are many days that I really don't feel like getting myself dragged round the woods in the wind, rain and snow, but I certainly feel as though it does me good to have a daily walk. So Bryn Dog tells me anyway!

Two things I'll bear in mind when we come to 'renew' our hairy friend.

First, a small compact space-saving model that eats less than a pride of lions.

Second, one that does not start his annual moult in January and stops at the end of December!


----------



## CaGreg

Oh this post has really re-inforced my thoughts about dogs.
I want one so badly and I don't want one so badly. It's really not a simple choice is it?
We lost our dog Hanna last summer and another one Sox two years before that and it isn't easy to go from two dogs to no dogs, but so far we have resisited the temptation to get another one. It hasn't been easy and there have been many conversations about how wonderful it would be to have another one. I know if I arrived home one day with a dog, nobody would complain.
But the other side of that is the commitment and time. Our last two dogs gradually got used to being alone for parts of some days when I went back to work and when the children were no longer around as much. They were older and very chilled out dogs.
A younger dog can't left alone for long periods and they need a regular routine, which we don't have in this house.
I am also still a bit traumatised by having to make the decision to have them both put down within the space of two years. I used to wish that I would get up some morning and fine Hanna gone in her sleep, knowing I was facing the inevitable, she was about 17. 
Oh I wish I hadn't started this, it isn't at all cut and dried, more like heart versus head. 

Ca


----------



## carol

Zebedee said:


> P.S. I'm almost tempted to suggest that if you still need to ask after years of pondering, perhaps you shouldn't get one???


Dave - it was exactly my thought as I just picked up this thread.

If you need to ask - don't do it.

We have had a dog, but as we went to live in the Middle East some 30+ years ago, as she didn't like the heat, we gave her to our neighbours who adored her - and we are glad we did. We saw her when we came home but she was happy next door to us.

But it is a responsibility I would not want in our life now retired, without a dog, it is easy just to go and not thing about vaccinations etc., and of course there is the added cost involved to be thought about. Ours didn't like dog food, only meat from the butcher...

My pennoth anyway

Carol


----------



## Autoquest

CaGreg said:


> Oh this post has really re-inforced my thoughts about dogs.
> I want one so badly and I don't want one so badly. It's really not a simple choice is it?
> 
> Ca


Summed up in one sentence - but I think Zebedee also got it as well; if I need to ask..... My mind is made up or at least it is until I go and see the litter :? :roll:


----------



## Jented

*Should i have a dog*

Hello.
I would like to thank..Autoquest,GEMMY.daddysgirl,Zebedee and Spacerunner,also all the rest that have posted on here for a great laugh. Although it was a negative reply,there can be NO doubting the sincerity of the post
NO,NO,NO,No etc. LOL.
PS> How do you get to thank someone without having to do a full post?
Ted


----------



## Hezbez

We lost our 15 year old girl at Christmas and we are trying very hard to live our lives without a dog (for the first time I can ever remember).

It is hard, and I am very tempted sometimes to get another, but I am going to give it a year before deciding whether to get another.

Our girl was an angel, but even the perfect dog requires lifestyle adjustments and forward planning - someone to look after her on non camping holidays, not being able to visit non doggie places as it would mean having to leave her in a hot car, coming home early from social events as she had been left in on her own for a while.

I must admit that the last few trips we've had in the van since we lost her have been simpler. Not having to worry about leaving her in the van, no muddy carpets and couches!

Dogs can be wonderful companions, but think long and hard before committing to 16 years of care.

For the time-being I have decided just to enjoy other people's doggies


----------



## Autoquest

Just a quick update and a big thank you to all those who offered advice.

We finally decided on not one but two Chihuaha puppies  and we pick them up tomorrow - Can't wait


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We have four shelties and a rough collie.
They go on holiday to the kennels, we go where we want to.
Two of the shelties are rescue dogs.
Get a cat or even a goldfish.

oops I see i am too late.
At least you can pick them up and put them in your pocket.

Dave p


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We have a 15 year old Chocolate Lab who is a wonderful chap but he is very complicated and demanding!
He loves Motorhoming and the reason we bought a motorhome is we could not leave him in kennels after his pal,Barney the Black Lab,had to be put to sleep.
Our lives are totally dictated by Charlie the Chocolate Labs needs,we cannot/will not leave him in the Motorhome as he gets very stressed on his own.
He gets up at 5.30am every morning and insists on being fed and then he wants a walk or he just paces up and down the Motorhome!
He is limited to the distance he can walk now due to his age and his medication costs a fortune every month.
We are limited to the places we can visit and the type of sites we can stay at.
Please,please ,please do not think I am moaning as I am not,I took on the dogs and the responsibility that goes with them and if that means being extremely tied at the moment then so be it (could not even consider taking him abroad as he hates hot weather!).
It has been a pleasure to walk my dog,even in horrible weather! We have met some great people who have talked to us because of the dog (he is very cute even at 15!).
I will miss owning a dog desperately and I will be one of those saddo's who rush up to every dog I see and want to hug it when I am without one but after 23years combined ownership of dogs we need to have the freedom of not worrying about our canine companion.
We know what will be coming shortly with Charlie at 15 years old and it will break our hearts.
So if you can cope with all the above and probably a lot more then go for it but owning a dog and looking after it properly is not for the faint hearted 8O and will change your lives completely!
Remember older dogs can be as problematic as pups as they need just as much care!


Val


----------



## rayrecrok

Hmm.
If you have to ask the question then probably not.


----------



## Jented

Hi,Autoquest
Congratulations,..........BUT! They look very much like a pair of Scoundrals!!!!
How does that song go?......."There could be trouble ahead".Double trouble,love the look of them i am sure they will soon train you,keep us all posted.
Jented.n Sassy


----------



## HeatherChloe

I see you decided to get two chiuahas. 

I assume that they are both from the same litter and that you are getting them both at the same time? 

I know people who have done the same - thinking that they would keep each other company.

You have to work very very had with two, because they will prefer each other's company, and therefore they are harder to socialise with humans. 

I would really recommend that you keep them separately in the house for the first six months and play with them separately and train them separately and walk them separately. 

Don't let them sleep together, make sure that they spend more time with humans than they do with each other. 

When they are older, then you can let them hang out together.

Ideally, if you want two dogs, it is best to get one, and have that one for six months, then get another, as they are usually then more confident around humans and more friendly and loving towards you - which after all is one of the key reasons why people get dogs.


----------



## Rosbotham

The "If you need to ask, the answer's no" logic has some validity, but there is a counterpoint. I went through angst before we got our dog, wondering whether I could afford the time commitment. 

Rudy now dominates our life, both as a much loved member of our family (well perhaps not by Heidi the cat, but otherwise...) but also as a constant constraint to planning everything to cater for him as well. Do I regret getting him? Not for one moment - nothing can describe the unconditional love a dog gives its owner.

As it happens, it was Rudy that led to us getting the motorhome...so he could come with us...so in many ways he's totally changed our lives.

Doubts could be a sign that you're not ready, but they could equally be a sign that you'll care so much for your new puppies that you doubt your own ability to meet their needs. Doubts can be a negative sign, but I'd say doubts are positive, because they show you've looked into it properly versus going on a whim.

Paul


----------



## rayrecrok

Next question are they both the same sex if not it may be like some West Country villages, (only kidding).. 8O Or get them spayed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Heather Chloe
Hi I read your post with interest.
we have two sets of twins.
One pair are 13 and the other 6 years old.
We have never encountered behaviour problems with any of them.
They have slept in each others company although each has a favourite spot in the bungalow.
They are well behaved but yap a lot. Shelties.

Dave p


----------



## Autoquest

Well what can I say, these little guys have taken up 110% of our time... and we love it - they are a fantastic pair, the little one is never going to win a chihuaha competition but what a character. As for the bigun, he's going to be a showstopper, a perfect mini fox.

They absolutely love human company and howl for a bit when they don't get it but they soon settle down and sleep the night through. We are a little concerned at some of their more boisterous antics though - I am careful where I put my fingers when I pull them apart; those teeth are a little sharp 8O


----------



## patp

Well - not sure whether or not to get a dog and then come home with two 8O   

Two dogs are better than two bitches from the same litter though. I always think that two are treble trouble rather than double trouble  Still each to their own. I am sure you will have many hours of fun ahead of you.

As has been said - do socialise them carefully as you have fifteen years of problems if you don't. Look for a good training class on the APDT website (they will teach you how do deal with the playbiting!)

Have fun!


----------



## Suenliam

Pictures ......... we demand pictures :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

